# Tiefenschärfe in Photoshop CS



## maaary (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi

Mit der CS Version von Photoshop kann man bekanntlich Tiefenschärfe simulieren...   Nur wie mache ich das,dass es hinterher auch schön echt aussieht,als wäre das Bild mit einer DSLR gemacht worden. Hab leider nur ne normale Digicam 
Also kennt sich jemand damit aus? Mit dem Weichzeichner ist das ja kein Problem,aber echt sieht das dann hinterher auch nicht mehr aus....

Liebe Grüße

Marie


----------



## devilrga (27. Dezember 2004)

hi,
Ich würde volgendermasen forgehen:
1. Die Ebene duplizieren und den Gauschen Weichzeichner anwenden.
2. Eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen und den Mittelpunkt des Bildes in der Ebenenmaske übermalen.
3. Inhalt der Ebene auswählen (STRG drücken und auf die Ebene klicken)
4. Einen Verlauf mit einem Grauton in der Mitte und an den Enden jeweils Weiß aufziehen.
Naja es gibt bestimmt noch besser Lösungen aber ich glaube das ist die Einfachste.

mfg


----------



## Mamphil (27. Dezember 2004)

... und ggf. ein vorstehendes = scharfes Element vorher freistellen.


----------



## devilrga (27. Dezember 2004)

Das meinte ich mit Mittelpunkt.

mfg


----------



## maaary (27. Dezember 2004)

@devilrga was meinst du genau mit "2. Eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen und den Mittelpunkt des Bildes in der Ebenenmaske übermalen."? 
Meinst du den Maskierungsmodus? Arbeite eigentlich nie mit Masken...


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Dezember 2004)

Der Maskierungsmodus und eine Ebenenmaske sind zwei verschiedene Dinge 

Konkret sollst du deiner weichgezeichneten Ebene eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen (in der Ebenenpalette auf "Ebenenmaske hinzufügen" klicken) und schließlich mit einem Pinsel (schwarz) deinen "Mittelpunkt" bzw. dein Objekt nachzeichnen, damit die Maske an dieser Stelle transparent wird.

/edit

Um die Sache deutlicher zu machen, habe ich dir einen kleinen Screenshot angehangen:


----------



## maaary (28. Dezember 2004)

Ach soo das meinst du! 
Werd es gleich mal ausprobieren... Danke!


----------

